# Sony STR-DG510 5.1 receiver HDMI



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I have the following equipment:

1) Optoma HD70 DLP projector that has a native 720 resolution but can output 1080i and 1080p.
2) Toshiba HD XA2 HD DVD player.

Right now I have 5.1 analog sound from the Toshiba to my Sherwood amp but the synch seems to
drift when I play back Standard DVDs on Toshiba via the HDMI chord to the Optoma projector.



I was thinking of upgrading to the HDMI sound and I was considering getting the Sony STR-DG510 5.1 r receiver which has an input for HDMI and an output HDMI. I assume it will then playback the sound
via the HDMI and output the picture through the same Sony receiver to the Optoma HD70 projector.
So if I understand this, I use a HDMI chord from the Toshiba to the Sony receiver. And another
HDMI chord from the Sony receiver to the Optoma DLP.

However, the Sony receiver it will only output 1080i. That's not a problem for the DLP since that what I usually play back in. When I'm playing a standard movie in the Toshiba and outputting it via HDMI to
the Sony receiver, will this work since Standard DVDs are not 1080i but 480p. Or will the Toshiba
player upscale it to 1080i and output both picture and sound in this format to the Sony receiver which
will in turn output it to the DLP?


----------

